# Epoxy Painting garage floor



## dale1bre (Sep 3, 2020)

I am looking for some advice. I am not a professional painter. I'm that guy that likes to do projects for myself, so sorry fro barging into your community. I have a garage floor that I am trying to epoxy paint. I have degreased it like 4 times, and I have etched it. But, I still have grease spots that water beads on. I am at a loss. Before I go spend the money on a grinder(i planned on doing this anyways), am I wasting my time. If I can not get these spots to degrease, do I even waste the time and money renting a grinder? Or even doing the epoxy paint? Thank you in advance for any assitance!


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site.www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

Sent from my IN2017 using Tapatalk


----------

